# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  100-Flower Ratsnakes

## RobbiesCornField

So here's Speed, my male 100 Flower Ratsnake (_O. Moellendorffi_). He's gotten past the bitey phase, and instead likes to try and RUNAWAYASFASTASREPTILIANLYPOSSIBLE. But anyways. Here's the little guy!






























And Trixie, my female. I don't have as many photos of her, because she's VERY easily stressed out, and I'd hate for anything to happen to her.















Thanks for looking!

----------

_LLLReptile_ (02-26-2013),_notmyfault_ (02-22-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

They're beautiful! I like your idea to put him in that glass for a photo!

----------


## RobbiesCornField

> They're beautiful! I like your idea to put him in that glass for a photo!


Thanks! It was the only way to get him to hold still. Lol

----------


## liv

Love the last pic of Trixie  :Very Happy:

----------


## sorraia

Wow! Those colors are gorgeous!

----------


## notmyfault

That's awesome. Love their colors!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RobbiesCornField

Thanks everyone! It's been awesome watching them grow.

----------


## gsarchie

Nice looking little one.  How big does the species typically get?

----------


## angllady2

Ok, I know next to nothing about ratsnakes, but are they actually called 100 flower ratsnakes?

Because if they are that is seriously cool!

Gale

----------


## cmack91

> Ok, I know next to nothing about ratsnakes, but are they actually called 100 flower ratsnakes?
> 
> Because if they are that is seriously cool!
> 
> Gale


Yes, they are actually called "100 flower ratsnakes". Why? That i have no idea.

----------


## RobbiesCornField

> Nice looking little one.  How big does the species typically get?


Thanks! Lengths of 8' have been recorded, but they tend to stay around 6' or so.




> Ok, I know next to nothing about ratsnakes, but are they actually called 100 flower ratsnakes?
> 
> Because if they are that is seriously cool!
> 
> Gale


They are! They're also known by a few other names. Red Headed Rats, _Moellendorffi_, and a few others I can't remember at the moment.

----------


## LLLReptile

Beautiful snakes!  These are one of my favorite species personally, and I always drool over pics of them.  Yours look great!! 

-Jen

----------


## RobbiesCornField

> Beautiful snakes!  These are one of my favorite species personally, and I always drool over pics of them.  Yours look great!! 
> 
> -Jen


Thank you! I'll be sure to post hatchling pictures when I breed them next year.  :Cool:

----------


## carlson

I see more and more rat snakes I like hmm maybe need to build a colubrid rack haha. Very pretty snakes btw!

----------


## jbabybulldog

He's so pretty!! I guess that's why I stick to ball python they are "speedy" enough for me  :Razz:

----------


## RobbiesCornField

> I see more and more rat snakes I like hmm maybe need to build a colubrid rack haha. Very pretty snakes btw!


Everyone needs at least a couple of colubrids! Lol




> He's so pretty!! I guess that's why I stick to ball python they are "speedy" enough for me


Then I'll just have to take plenty of pictures so you can keep admiring from afar. :p

----------

